# Tier List



## hbcaptain (Jul 13, 2017)

Title says it, what's your entire tier list and also what's the meaning of a tier for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Coolest Guy! 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## theRonin (Jul 13, 2017)

Tier 0

Kaguya Ootsusuki
Tier Gods

Hagoromo Ootsusuki
Madara Uchiha
Tier Demi Gods

Naruto Uzumaki
Sasuke Uchiha
Obito Uchiha JJ
Tier Legendary

Kakashi Hatake (As long as DMS lasts)
Gai (As long as 8th gate lasts)

Hashirama Senju
Minato Namikaze BM
Tier High Kage

Nagato Uzumaki
Tobirama

Sorry I won't be able type all the name as I'm on phone. I'll give a complete tier list later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 13, 2017)

*Made one pretty quickly, based on overall abilities 
tiers are not in order, 

Spoiler:  





Tier 0: 


*
*Spoiler*: __ 




Kaguya

*Tier 1: *
JJ hagoromo
TCM Hamura
*
Tier 2: *
Prime Madara - DRJJ and Rinnesharingan

*Tier 3: *
Fused Momoshiki
VOTE2 Naruto w/AA
VOTE2 Sasuke w/BPS
Adult Naruto 

*Tier 4: *
Adult Sasuke
manga RSM naruto
Base Momoshiki

*Tier 5:*
Jin madara w/1RG
Rikudo Sasuke
Juubito 
Ashura
Indra

*Tier 6: *
SM hashirama
VOTE madara
DMS Kakashi
8G Guy
Last BSM Naruto
Toneri

*Tier 7: *
Edo Madara
RT madara

*Tier 8: *
BSM/BM naruto
EMS madara
BM Minato
Rinnegan Tobi

*Tier 9: *
EMS Sasuke
Kinshiki
Healthy Nagato

*Tier 10: *
DSM kabuto
Pein
Edo Tobirama
Edo Itachi
KCM naruto
KCM Minato
Killer Bee

*Tier 11: *
MS Obito
Base Minato
7G Guy
healthy Itachi
SM naruto
War Arc Kakashi

*Tier 12: *
MS Sasuke
Pein arc SM naruto
SM jiraiya
Third Raikage
Muu
Gengetsu
Onoki
Ay
Gaara
Kisame
Edo Hiruzen
Danzo
Zetsu Orochimaru

*Tier 13: *
Kin/Gin
Deidara
Tsunade
Mei
Old Hiruzen
Sasori
Kakuzu
Konan

*Tier 14: 
etc *





May have forgotten some characters but this is as accurate as it can get, atleast from tiers 1-12

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 13, 2017)

theBeginning said:


> Tier 0
> 
> Kaguya Ootsusuki
> Tier Gods
> ...





ARGUS said:


> *Made one pretty quickly, based on overall abilities
> tiers are not in order,
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


Thanks for your participation, I also added one more question in the OP right now and I'm interestedd in your answer.


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 13, 2017)

I may forget some character, also fighters are not listed in order of strength 

God Tier:
Kaguya
Hagoromo
Hamura 
Madara
Indra
Ashura 
Naruto
Sasuke
Juubito 
Toneri
Kinshiki
Dms Kakashi
8th Gate Gai

Demi God Tier
Hashirama
Nagato

High Kage Tier
Kabuto 
Itachi
Killer Bee
Pain
Onoki
Muu
Gengetsu
Adult Gaara
Tobirama
Minato
Danzo
Sm Jiraya
A3

Mid Kage Tier
Tsunade
Orochimaru
Adult Sakura
Sarutobi Hiruzen
Kisame
Sasori
Kakuzu
Deidara
Conan
A4
Mei
3rd Kazekage
Adult Darui
Adult Lee ( with 8th gate he goes higher)

Low Kage Tier
Rasa
Hidan
All other less known Kage
Kage Kurotsuchi
Kurotsuchi's father (don't remember his name)
Adulta Hinata

High Jounin Tier
Asuma 
Kimimaro
Adulta Sai
Adult Shikamaru
Adult Kiba
Adult shino
Hinata's father (don't remember his name right now)
Hinata's sister (same as above, I'm having an amnesia right now)

Mid Jounin Tier
Adult Tenten 
Kurenai
Those Jounin who helped Asuma against against Hidan and Kakuzu
Ibiki 

Low Jounin Tier
Ino
Boruto Iruka
That girl who was Orochi's apprentice

Most Jounin

High Chunnin level
Mizuki
Most chunnin fodder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Jul 13, 2017)

*God Tier*

Kaguya
The Sage
Juubi Jin Madara
Six Paths Naruto
Rinnegan Sasuke
Juubi Jin Obito
Eighth Gate Gai/Double MS Kakashi

*Top Tier*

Orochi
Kabuto
Edo Madara
Hashi
VotE Madara
Edo Minato
Rinnegan Obito
BSM Naruto
BM Naruto
EMS Sasuke
Nagato

*High Kage level*
MS Obito
Pain
Danzo
Itachi/Minato
Killer B/KCM Naruto
SM Naruto(War arc)/Kabuto(no Edo)
The Sannin(no Edo)/Tobi
Onoki

*Mid Kage level*

Danzo(No Koto)
MS Sasuke/SM Naruto(Kage summit)
The French Dude
Mu
Sandaime Raikage
Sasori
Kisame/Konan
Gaara
Kakuzu
Deidara
Mei
Kakashi/Gai
A
Rasa
Chiyo

*Low Kage level*
Hokage Kakashi/Hiruzen
Mifune/Rusty Hanzo
Hidan
Healthy Kimi
Hiashi
Choji
Darui
Kitsuchi​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 13, 2017)

Lists can look vastly different depending on what the main basis is.

Individual Match Ability or Overall Ability

Overall Ability being the more accurate basis for a shinobi's power/value in this particular manga - this is a militaristic world of war where the shinobi are tools of country, while a manga like Bleach is built upon the accomplishments and struggles of individual champions/their battles - very similar to Part 1 Naruto where there was very little war in plot, and it focused almost entirely on Naruto and Sasuke's failures/triumphs in individual small skirmish combat.

Individual Match Ability is better for the battledome section, however. That's what the section is about.

So to answer your question hp every tier up for me would be where a clear bridge in overall ability is made between characters, for instance the high kage class would be one where almost all shinobi stats are in the A category and the shinobi are generally as powerful in individual matches as they are in every other scenario a shinobi faces (war fields, village invasion, village defense, target protection, great shinobi wars), while the mid kage class would be generally full of shinobi who are less capable in all of the realms of ninja warfare, but are masters in specific categories or scenarios (For instance, Deidara a spectacular war field fighter and village invader - less capable individual fighter; Ei a spectacular individual fighter but a very weak in other listed scenarios).

Creating a list for individual match ability is considerably easier as you'd only need to look at who would beat who and place that individual above the other in many circumstances, never taking into account how valuable the shinobi would be for their country or village in a scenarios where the entire republic is in jeapordy (wars, bijuu spawns in villages, invasions of villages) and your ability to uplift your country over your career over thousands of mission completions from a bottom feeder to a rule maker or save it from oblivion in a world war is undoubtably the most important quality of a shinobi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Jul 13, 2017)

Bonly said:


> *God Tier*
> 
> Kaguya
> The Sage
> ...


Basically this but with some adjustments 

Like I think Kabuto(no Edo) should be low kage (assuming this is before he absorbed Oro) 
I think The French Dude should be below 
Mu and Sasori should be on pair with Konan and Kisame be right below them
Danzo(No Koto) should be below Gaara and Onoki should be below Mu


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 13, 2017)

Max Tier

Kaguya
Hagoromo
Hamura
Adult Naruto
Adult Sasuke
Madara(Juubi Jin)
Momo


Max Tier -

Naruto(Vote 2)
Sasuke(Vote 2)
Obito(Juubi Jin)
Toneri 

Legendary Tier

Hashirama
Madara(Edo/Vote)
Naruto(BSM)
Sasuke(EMS/PS)
Obito(Rinnegan)
Kakashi(DMS)
Gai(8th Gate)

Legendary Tier -
Naruto(BM)
Kabuto(Edo Tensei)
Orochimaru(Edo Tensei)
Minato(BM)
Nagato

High Tier A
Minato
Danzo
Hiruzen(Prime)
Nagato(Pain Rikudo)
Naruto(KCM)
Sasuke(EMS-P.S)
Kabuto(SM)
Obito(MS)
Shin(?)
Gaara(Adult)

High Tier B
Jiraiya
Itachi
Naruto(SM)
Sasuke(MS)
Tobirama
Killer Bee

High Tier C
Orochimaru(PT 1)
Tsunade
Hiruzen(Old)
Sakura(Adult)
Onoki
Gaara(War)
Gengetsu
Mu
Darui(EOS)
Kin/Gin
Yagura 

Mid Tier
Sasori
Ay(4)
Ay(3)
Kakashi(War)
Gai(7th Gate)
Mei
Choujiro(Adult)
Kurotsuchi(Adult)
Kakuzu
Orochimaru(No Arms)
Naruto(FRS)
Sasuke(Hebi)
Shikamaru(Adult)
Kisame

Mid Tier B
Deidara
Konan
Rasa

Mid Tier C
Boruto
Naruto(SOS)
Sasuke(SOS)
Sarada

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## oiety (Jul 13, 2017)

*Top of the God Tier*
Kaguya

*Below Kaguya but still above your Fave Tier*
Hagoromo
Hamura
Three Eyed Madara

*Mortals Reaching Gods tier*
Fused Momoshiki
VOTE2 Naruto 
VOTE2 Sasuke 
Adult Naruto 
Adult Sasuke
Base Momoshiki
Teenage Rikudo Naruto
Teenage Rikudo Sasuke
Juubi Mads with One Rinnegan
Juubito 
Ashura
Indra

*Legendary Tier*
DMS Kakashi
Last BSM Naruto
Gai in Eighth Gate
Toneri
Orochimaru (Edo Tensei)
Kabuto(Edo Tensei)
Non Juubi Jinchuriki Rinnegan Madara
Edo Madara
SM Hashirama
Alive Madara with EMS and Kyuubi



*Greatest Mortals Tier*
BM Minato
BM Naruto
Rinnegan Obito
EMS Sasuke
Kinshiki
Healthy Nagato

*Sages, Jins, and Bloodlines tier*

KCM Minato
KCM Naruto
Killer Bee
SM Kabuto(no edo)
Pein
Tobirama
Edo Itachi

*"Getting up there" Tier*
MS Obito
Base Minato
Danzo (with Koto)
7G Guy
Gaara (In a desert)
healthy Itachi
War Arc SM naruto

*Pretty Good Tier*
SM jiraiya
AAA
Muu
Gengetsu
Onoki
War Arc Kakashi
War Arc Orochimaru (no edo)
Gaara
Tsunade
MS Sasuke
Pein arc SM naruto
Ay
Kisame
Edo Hiruzen
Danzo(no koto)


*Certified Kage Tier*
Sasori
Deidara
Mei
Old Hiruzen
Kakuzu
Konan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 13, 2017)

This will be WorldsStrongest Super-Duper-Ultra-Mega-Awesome-Alpha-Omega-Turbo-No-Mistakes-110% Flawless Tier List of Destiny

Presented by Hetap 

(And by all of that i mean a tier list im putting together off the top of my head cuz i dont actually have a tier list)

Tho it should still be pretty legit

No Featless (or nearly featless) characters like the sage or his sons for example

*Rikudo Tier*
Kaguya
JJ Madara
Adult Naruto/Sasuke
Fused Momoshiki
VOTE 2 Naruto
VOTE 2 Sasuke
DMS Kakashi/8th Gate Gai/Toneri/Kinshiki/JJ Obito 
(these last guys are all more or less on the same level or im just outright undecided on where they sit)

*Legendary Tier*
Rinnegan Madara (Both Eyes, Pre JJ)
Living Hashirama
VOTE Madara
Edo Madara
BM Minato
BSM Naruto
EMS Sasuke (Juubito fight)

*Top Tier*
Rinnegan Obito
Nagato
SM Kabuto

*High Kage*
Pain
EMS Sasuke
Living Minato
Tobirama
KCM Naruto
Mu
MS Sasuke/SM Naruto
Itachi
Ohnoki
Gengetsu

*Mid Kage*
Gai (8th Gate Restricted)
Danzo
Jman
Oro
AAA
AAAA
Deidara
Gaara
Tsunade
War Arc Sakura
War Arc Kakashi (1 MS)
Kisame
Mei

*Low Kage*
Hebi Sasuke
Hiruzen
Kakuzu
Sasori
Konan
Rasa

*High Jonin*
Wind Naruto
Zabuza
Hidan
Part 1/Pre Oro Kabuto
Healthy Kimimaro

*Jonin*
Yamato
Asuma
War Neji
War Lee
War Choji
Kankuro
Kurenai

*High Chunin*
BOS Naruto
Sai
SRA Gaara

*Chunin*
VOTE 1 Sasuke
VOTE 1 Naruto
Part 2 K11
Part 1 Neji/Rock Lee

*High Genin*
Pre VOTE Naruto/Sasuke
Part 1 Temari
Part 1 Shikamaru
Part 1 Shino
Part 1 Kiba
*
Genin*
Part 1 Sakura/Ino/1010

May have left out a few

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Infernal Imp (Jul 13, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This will be WorldsStrongest Super-Duper-Ultra-Mega-Awesome-Alpha-Omega-Turbo-No-Mistakes-110% Flawless Tier List of Destiny
> 
> Presented by Hetap
> 
> ...


The sage had plenty of feats and just as much hype, last I checked. Making the moon on his deathbed, fighting and defeating the prime juubi/Kaguya with only Hamura as backup, creating the tailed beasts, enabling Naruto and Sauce to stand up to JJ Madara (they got their asses kicked by pre-JJ, one eyed Madara with SM, which led to them meeting him in the first place), and later, Kaguya. Though he doesn't have as many as most, the few feats that he does have speak volumes about his power and is the reason most people have him at #2 in the verse solidly, but you probably already know this.

-  hypes up his CT, as I have already said.
-  believing that he had achieved a portion of the Sage's strength when watching Madara, who wasn't even at full power and was embarrassing the SA.
-
-  hyping him (and the rinnegan) back when he had that super cool silhouette.
  And so on and so forth.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jul 14, 2017)

hbcaptain said:


> Title says it, what's your entire tier list and also what's the meaning of a tier for you.


In advance..
MY WHOLE LIST ASSUMES THEY ALL HAVE HAD TIME TO GET USED TO THEIR POWERS. sorry for yelling.
Also prime states (no Crack though.). 1v1 is not my only consideration.

Planetary Class Can easily change  large portions of the planet with their power. god-like even to the Legendaey class)
Kaguya, Adult Naruto,  3 eye JJ Madara,Adult Sasuke  >=RSM Naruto>>1 eyes Madara >= Hagaromo, Hamura, JJ Obito, Toneri. 8g Gai

Legendary  (no regular shinobi can be reasonably expected solo them, backup is unlikely to help.)

BSM Naruto, Rinnegan Madara, Hashirama, PS EMS Sasuke, Edo Madara, EMS Madara>= BM Minato, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Nagato, 


High Kage class: (numerous Mid Kage and their backup stand a chance of losing to you, can handle most situations, low Kage need not apply.)

Adult Gaara, MS Obito, Edo Hiruzen, KCM Naruto, 6PoP,  Namikaze Minato,  Killer B, Tobirama = Uchiha Izuna, war Kakashi in a team, SM Naruto (17 years old), MS Sasuke (v4, Not blind), SM Jiraya, Danzo, Oonoki, Gaara (desert), Kin, Gin, Gengetsu>= Mu, Itachi (no ninja aids), A3. 

Mid Kage (A generally accepted as superior class of shinobi, masterfull and versatile but not quite the top of the top, low Kage and jonin should run)

War Tsunade,pt 1 Orochimaru, 16 year old SM Naruto, Gaara (war no desert), A4 7g Gai, War Kakashi, Hiruzen  (old), Konan, early MS Sasuke, War Sakura, Butterfly Choji, Pain Arc Kakashi, Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Mei, Kakuzu, Black Zetsu (Daimyo fight), Dan?  war Darui, Temari, Kankuro, Kitsuchi, Teen B, Heibi Sasuke War Lee,  

Low Kage Class: (the basic Kage class. Might be a one trick pony, can still take a platoon of Jonins probably.) Wind arc Naruto,Suigetsu Hidan, Roshi, Rasa, Kurotsuchi, Pt 1 Kabuto, pt 1 Kakashi, Kimimaro, Haku, Zabuza, kid B, Kurenai.

And I can explain any of em

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skimandla (Jul 14, 2017)

NO   temp powerUPS, multi ver of characters

GODS
Kaguya,
Adult Naruto,
3 eye JJ Madara,
Adult Sasuke 
Hagaromo,
Hamura,
JJ Obito,
Toneri.  

Legendary
Hashirama, 
BM Minato,
Nagato 

TOP tier
sm kabuto
Orochimaru
Killer B,
Tobirama

High Kage class: 
Adult Gaara,
Kakashi
SM Jiraya
Danzo
Oonoki,
Gengetsu
Mu, 
A4

Mid Kage
War Tsunade
Hiruzen (old), Konan, , War Sakura, Butterfly Choji, , Kisame, Sasori, Deidara, Mei, Kakuzu, Black Zetsu Darui,
War Lee, 

did not include PAIN because its nagato's jutsu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 14, 2017)

DaVizWiz said:


> Lists can look vastly different depending on what the main basis is.
> 
> Individual Match Ability or Overall Ability
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late answer. In fact, the idea behind the ranking is nearly the same as yours, the one who performs better in all kind of battle situations, protection, defense, great war potentiel, multi-usage usefull Hax techniques, etc must have a better ranking, yet you should give more importance to one on one battle in your tier list even tho other stats are also taken into consideration.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jul 14, 2017)

*Rikudo Tier*
Kaguya
Sage of Six Paths
JJ Madara
Adult Naruto
Adult Sasuke/Fused Momoshiki
VOTE 2 Naruto
VOTE 2 Sasuke
DMS Kakashi/8th Gate Gai/Toneri/Kinshiki/JJ Obito 


*Legendary Tier*
Rinnegan Madara (Both Eyes, Pre JJ)
Living Hashirama
VOTE Madara with Kyuubi
Edo Madara
BSM Naruto
BM Minato
Rinnegan Obito with Jins
EMS Sasuke (Juubito fight)

*Top Tier
Post Kurama Co-op KCM Naruto*
Nagato
EMS Sasuke 

*High Kage*
Prime Hiruzen/Living Minato/MS Obito/Pain
Post Kurama Co-operation SM Naruto
Tobirama
KCM Naruto (before Kurama Cooperation)


*Mid Kage

MS Itachi/SM jiraiya/
Danzo/MS sasuke *
Gai (8th Gate Restricted)/Kakashi 
Jman/Oro/Tsunade /War arc Sakura
AAA
AAAA
Deidara
Gaara
Mei
Old Hiruzen

*Low Kage*
*Mei
Sasori/Kisame/*Kakuzu_Konan/Hebi Sasuke
Rasa

*High Jonin*
Wind Naruto
Zabuza
Hidan
Part 1/Pre Oro Kabuto
Healthy Kimimaro

*Jonin*
Yamato
Asuma
War Neji
War Lee
War Choji
Kankuro
Sai
Kurenai
BOS Naruto

*High Chunin*
SRA Gaara
Vote 1 Naruto
Every one in Sound 5

*Chunin
Naruto Pre VOTE(with gamabunta)*
VOTE 1 Sasuke
Part 2 K11
Part 1 Neji/Rock Lee

*High Genin*
pre VOTE Sasuke
Part 1 Temari
Part 1 Shikamaru
Part 1 Shino
Part 1 Kiba
*
Genin*
Part 1 Sakura/Ino/1010

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 14, 2017)

Im really disappointed not everyone has commented in this thread

Was looking forward to seeing certain posters tier lists in their entirety to see how they believe characters stack up


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Jul 14, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Im really disappointed not everyone has commented in this thread
> 
> Was looking forward to seeing certain posters tier lists in their entirety to see how they believe characters stack up


Most are probably tired of make them


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 14, 2017)

*Gods*
Kaguya
Hagoromo
JJ Madara
Adult Naruto
Adult Sasuke
Fused Kinishiki
VOTE 2 Naruto
VOTE 2 Sasuke
DMS Kakashi/8 gated guy
Toneri/Kinishiki

*Legends*
RinneganMadara (Both Eyes, Pre JJ)
VOTE Hashirama
VOTE Madara
Edo Madara
BSM Naruto/BM Minato
EMS Sasuke (Juubito fight)

*Top tier*
Rinnegan Obito(Jins)
Post 571 Naruto
Nagato
DSM Kabuto 

High kages
Pain/EMS Sasuke/Living Minato
Obito
Tobirama
KCM Naruto
Itachi/SM Jiraiya
MS Sasuke/ Pein arc SM Naruto
Mu
Gengetsu

Mid Kage
The Sannin/Onoki
Danzo
Gai (8th Gate Restricted)
Gaara
AAA
AAAA
War Arc Sakura
Mei
War Arc Kakashi (1 MS)
Kisame/Sasori
Deidara
Hebi Sasuke (Oro absorbed)/Old Hiruzen
Konan (depends)/Kakuzu
*
Low Kage*
BoS Sasuke
Rasa
Hidan
War Lee
Mifune

*High Jonin*
Wind Naruto
Zabuza/Haku
Hidan
Part 1/Pre Oro Kabuto
Healthy Kimimaro
War Neji
War Choji

*Jonin*
Yamato
Asuma
Kankuro
Kurenai
BoS Naruto

*High Chunin*
SRA Gaara

*Chunin*
VOTE 1 Sasuke
VOTE 1 Naruto
Part 2 K11
Part 1 Neji/Rock Lee

*High Genin*
Pre VOTE Naruto/Sasuke
Part 1 Temari
Part 1 Shikamaru
Part 1 Shino
Part 1 Kiba
*
Genin*
Ino/Ten Ten
Part 1 Sakura

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 14, 2017)

Gods Tier:

Kaguya
JJ Mads (Full Rinnegan)
Prime Hagoromo 
Adult Naruto
VOTE 2 Naruto
VOTE 2 Sasuke
Adult Sasuke
8th Gate Gai
DMS Rikudo Kakashi
JJ Obito

Transcendent Tier: Kabuto Yakushi-ET Army
Orochimaru-ET Hokage
Hashirama Senju-SM and living
Edo Mads
VOTE Mads

Top Tier:
Rinnegan Obito
Kisame 
Nagato
MS Obito
BSM Naruto
BM Killer Bee

High Kage Tier:
Prime Hanzo
Itachi
Minato
Pein
Gaara (adult)

Mid Kage Tier: 
Muu
Onoki
A4
A3
Gengetsu
Kakuzu
Orochimaru
Deidara
Sasori

Low Kage Tier: 

SM Jiraiya
Tsunade
Mei
Hiruzen- Old
Base Jiraiya
Rasa

Not including trash like Ino, Sakura, Choji etc because no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Coolest Guy! 4


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Jul 14, 2017)

*God Tier*

Kaguya Otsutsuki
Hagoromo Otsutsuki (Rinnegan & Ten-Tails' Jinchuriki)
Madara Uchiha (Ten-Tails' Jinchuriki)
Momoshiki Otsutsuki (Kinshiki absorbed)
Naruto Uzumaki (Boruto Era)
Sasuke Uchiha (Boruto Era)
Naruto Uzumaki (Six Paths Sage Mode)
Sasuke Uchiha (Rinnegan)
Hamura Otsutsuki (Tenseigan)
Kinshiki Otsutsuki
Obito Uchiha (Ten-Tails' Jinchuriki)
Kakashi Hatake (Double Mangekyo Sharingan)
Might Guy (Eight Gates Released Formation)
Naruto Uzumaki (The Last)
Toneri Otsutsuki (Tenseigan)
*Demi-God Tier*

Madara Uchiha (Alive: Rinnegan, Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan, & Sage Mode)
Hashirama Senju (Alive: Sage Mode)
Hashirama Senju (Edo: Sage Mode)
Madara Uchiha (Edo: Rinnegan & Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan)
Orochimaru (Edo Tensei)
Minato Namikaze (Edo: Tailed Beast Mode)
Naruto Uzumaki (Tailed Beast Sage Mode)
Hashirama Senju (Alive: Base)
Madara Uchiha (Alive: Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan)
Hashirama Senju (Edo: Base)
*Top Tier*

Obito Uchiha (Rinnegan, Mangekyo Sharingan, w/ Six Paths Jinchuriki & Gedo Mazo)
Naruto Uzumaki (Tailed Beast Mode)
Minato Namikaze (Edo: Nine-Tails' Chakra Mode)
Naruto Uzumaki (Kurama Mode)
Kabuto Yakushi (Edo Tensei)
Obito Uchiha (Rinnegan & Mangekyo Sharingan)
Nagato (Rinnegan)
*High Kage Tier*

Hanzo (Prime) Explanation: This is the version of Hanzo who was stated to have "unrivaled power" during his era (one filled with the Third Kages of each village), and was stated by Nagato to be able to beat the Six Paths of Pain if he hadn't lost his conviction. On top of being called Amegakure's greatest shinobi in the fourth databook.
Six Paths of Pain
Kinkaku & Ginkaku (Version 2 w/ Six Paths Sacred Treasures) Explanation: Kin & Gin were stated to be each hold the power of a thousand men, leave Tobirama and A2 on the brink of death, and be stronger than the Five Kage during their time via the fourth databook.
Hiruzen Sarutobi (Prime) Explanation: This is the version of Hiruzen that was said to have expressed talent superior to Tobirama's since a young age. As well as having either mastered or knew about all techniques in Konoha, including hidden ones, and having fully mastered all five basic nature transformations: according to the fourth databook. 
Minato Namikaze (Alive: Base)
Tobirama Senju
Obito Uchiha (Mangekyo Sharingan)
Killer B (Tailed Beast Mode)
Yagura (Tailed Beast Mode) Explanation: Yagura was a perfect jinchuriki like Killer B and Naruto are. In before "Sanbi got one-shotted by C1" I'm taking into account the obvious retcon and power inflation that the tailed beasts received in the War Arc. On top of the fact that they're stronger in a Jin, so none of that shit applies anymore. Gyuki also said their strength isn't determined by tails, and the fourth databook only states Kurama is strongest, it doesn't differentiate strength among the rest. So if anything Yagura's strength would be pretty damn close if not even with B's. Additionally, Yagura, before becoming a jin, was also noted to be the strongest shinobi in his village since he was a child and became Mizukage at an extremely young age. 
Naruto Uzumaki (Nine-Tails' Chakra Mode)
Sasuke Uchiha (Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan) Explanation: 99% of the EMS Sasuke's Juubito fight feats were done when he was significantly enhanced by Yin-Yang Kurama and by Jugo, who was also enhanced by Yin-Yang Kurama, so counting them towards his own strength is faulty. Without being boosted or assisted by Naruto in someway, his portrayal is lackluster and he was only portrayed as on par with NTCM Naruto and was jealous and admitted inferiority when he saw Naruto go TBM. 
Naruto Uzumaki (Sage Mode) Explanation: I'm talking about his War Arc version post-cooperation. 
Kabuto Yakushi (Sage Mode)
Jiraiya (Sage Mode)
Itachi Uchiha (Mangekyo Sharingan)
Danzo Shimura (Sharingan)
Sasuke Uchiha (Mangekyo Sharingan)
Orochimaru
Onoki (Will of Stone)
Tsunade
Kabuto Yakushi (Base) Explanation: I'm talking about his War Arc version who can still summon Manda II. 
Jiraiya (Base)
*Mid Kage Tier*

Naruto Uzumaki (Base) Explanation: I'm talking about his War Arc version post-cooperation who can use V1 chakra cloaks. 
Mu
Gengetsu Hozuki
A3
Gaara
A4
Sakura Haruno
Mei Terumi
Sasuke Uchiha (Team Hebi)
Killer B (Version 2)
Killer B (Version 1)
Kakashi Hatake (Mangekyo Sharingan)
Might Guy (Seventh Gate)
Might Guy (Sixth Gate)
Sasori
Kakuzu
Deidara
Kisame Hoshigaki
*Low Kage Tier*

Madara Uchiha (Alive: Sharingan)
Sasuke Uchiha (Sharingan)
Killer B (Base)
Obito Uchiha (Sharingan)
Itachi Uchiha (Sharingan)
Kakashi Hatake (Sharingan)
Might Guy (Base)
Kushina Uzumaki
Yugito Nii (Tailed Beast Mode)
Rasa
Chiyo
Darui
Kitsuchi
Konan
Hidan
Hiashi Hyuga
Hizashi Hyuga
Kimimaro
Choji Akimichi

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kyu (Jul 14, 2017)

I'll do a top 20 in terms of overall combat ability.

*God Tier*
0. Kaguya
--
1. Prime Hagoromo
--
2. Duel RG JJ Madara Uchiha
3. Fused Momoshiki 
4. Naruto Uzumaki [current]
5. Sasuke Uchiha [current]
6. DMS Kakashi Hatake
7. Base Momoshiki
8. Juubito/Toneri
--
9. Kinshiki

*Top Tier*

10. Rinnegan Madara Uchiha
--
11. SM Hashirama Senju
12. EMS Madara 
13. 50% BSM Naruto~BM Minato
14. EMS Sasuke [Post-Juubito battle]
15. Rinnegan Obito w/ Neo Paths
16. 100% Kurama
17. Nagato Uzumaki

*High Tier*

18. Six Paths of Pain~SM Kabuto Yakushi
--
19. Base Minato Namikaze~Healthy Itachi Uchiha
20. Tobirama Senju
​Oro/Jiraiya/Tsunade/MS Kakashi/Gai/AAA/AAAA/Onoki/EoS Sakura and Gaara also belong in the high tier bracket...but like I said top 20. Could've left out multiple incarnations but meh fuck it.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Mid Kage
> Heibi Sasuke







Cherry said:


> Mid Kage
> Hebi Sasuke







Isaiah13000 said:


> Mid Kage Tier
> Sasuke Uchiha (Team Hebi)



Hebi sasuke is ranked higher than i expected by quite a few posters

I put him as low kage...Tho to be fair he is the most powerful in my low kage


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 14, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hebi sasuke is ranked higher than i expected by quite a few posters
> 
> I put him as low kage...Tho to be fair he is the most powerful in my low kage


Databook stated that he stronger than most of the akatsuki or something like that, and he's one of the most versatile fighters in his bracket, why don't you think he's a mid kage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jul 15, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hebi sasuke is ranked higher than i expected by quite a few posters
> 
> I put him as low kage...Tho to be fair he is the most powerful in my low kage


I'd put him there because of the data book and his skill was enough to handle Akatsuki members as equals in the manga. 
I was more conflicted with wind arc Naruto. I feel a week after his Rasenshuriken training he would be able to 1v1 Kakuzu with mid- low diff but he had enough jag moments that I had to lower him.


----------



## Tri (Jul 15, 2017)

*Kaguya Tier*

Kaguya
*God Tier*

Hagoromo 
JJ Madara 
Fused Momoshiki 
RSM Naruto
Rinnegan Sasuke
Toneri
JJ Obito
DMS Kakashi
8th Gate Gai 
*Legends*

Edo Madara
Hashirama 
VoTE Madara
Rinnegan Obito + Jins
BSM Naruto
Edo Minato
BM Naruto
EMS Sasuke
Nagato
*High Kage*

DSM Kabuto
Pain 
MS Obito
Minato
Tobirama
KCM Naruto
War Arc Gaara (Desert / High quantities of sand)
MS Sasuke / SM Naruto (Pain arc)
Itachi Uchiha
Danzo Shimura
A3
Gengetsu
Muu
Onoki
The Sannin
*Mid Kage*

Sasori
Gai
War Arc Kakashi
Deidara
War Arc Sakura
Kisame
A4
Kakuzu
Old Hiruzen
Mei
Hebi Sasuke
Konan
*Low Kage*

Chiyo
Rasa
Wind Arc Naruto
Choji
Hidan
Mifune
Rusty Hanzo
*High Jonin*

P1 Kakashi / Kabuto
War Arc Neji
War Arc Lee
Kimimaro
Asuma
Zabuza
Sai
Shikamaru
*Jonin*

Yamato
BoS Naruto
Kurenai
BoS Sakura
Mitsuki
*High Chunin*

SRA Gaara
VoTE Sasuke
VoTE Naruto
*Chunin*

Boruto
Sarada
P1 Neji
P1 Lee
*Genin*

P1 Kiba
P1 Choji
P1 Ino
P1 Sakura

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jul 15, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _in order..._ 




*S Tier*
01 Kaguya
02 Naruto
03 Sasuke
04 Madara
05 Hashirama
06 Obito
07 Nagato
*A Tier*
08 Kabuto
09 Itachi
10 0rochimaru
11 Hiruzen
12 Minato
13 Jiraiya
14 Danzou
15 Sasori
16 Tobirama
17 Muu
18 trollkage
19 Kirabi
*B Tier*
20 Tsunade
21 kakuzu
22 3rd/4th Raikage
23 Onoki
24 Hanzo
25 kisame
26 Deidara
27 Gaara
28 Kakashi
29 Chiyo
30 Konan
*C Tier*
31 Yamato
32 Terumi Mei
33 Kimimaro
34 Hyuuga Hiashi
35 Zabuza
36 Darui
37 Asuma
38 Sai
39 Kitsuchi
40 Choji
*D Tier*
41 Haku
42 Kurotsuchi
43 Suigetsu
44 Temari
45 Kidomaru
46 Kiba
47 Kankuro
48 Tayuya
49 Jirobo
50 Shino
51 Konohamaru




when i think of ''tiers'' i think of pronounced gaps in efficiency, whether it be a specialization of direct combat, combat support, self supplements or tactical versatility.

im not being an apologist, rewriting anything/divining authorial intent or ''making sense'' of any character. just comparing them one to another based solely on the manga & strictly by their feats.



*Spoiler*: _--not included--_ 



Hagoromo & Zetsu
-Kinkaku/Ginkaku
-Maito Gai (any/all versions)
-edo tensei|Koto amatsu kami|Tsukiyomi
-yagura, Mifune, Juugo & Hidan
-the other 5 junchuriki
-50% friendship mode Minato
-iron sand kage/gold sand kage
-5 minute ''Fuuu-sion-HAA-!!'' Kakashi
-- or any other redundant, illegitimate or insubstantial ninja-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 15, 2017)

_*Coffee tier:*_

Kaguya
Naruto
Sasuke
DMS Kakashi
8 gated Gai
_*
Tea tier:
*_
Madara
Hashirama
_
*Almost tea tier:*
_
Rinnegan Obito


_*Hot chocolate tier:*

Nagato_
Minato
Tobirama
Bee
Kakashi  (1MS)
Gai (no 8 gate)
Uchiha Itachi

3-7 not in order 
_
*Milkshake tier:*
_
Onoki
Ei/Jiraiya
Orochimaru
Tsunade/Kisame
Gaara
Kakuzu
Sasori
Deidara
Mei
Hebi Sasuke
Konan*

_*Orange juice tier:*
_
Mifune
Darui
Hidan

I am unsure on a few characters hence their exclusion. Suggestions for Hiruzen and Danzo are welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 15, 2017)

Trizalgia said:


> *Kaguya Tier*
> 
> Kaguya
> *God Tier*
> ...




Lol'd at Sakura>Anybody

But seriously, why is Lee so low especially with the 6th gate?


----------



## Tri (Jul 15, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Lol'd at Sakura>Anybody
> 
> But seriously, why is Lee so low especially with the 6th gate?


Combat wise she's still below basically everyone in the Mid Kage rank, it's mostly her supplementary abilities that give her that spot.

Lee just didn't have enough showings that's all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 15, 2017)

Is it not true within the brackets of portrayal alone Sakura is superior  to Tsunade? However, a sharp disdain for Sakura's character coupled with a feats disparity compel posters to balance out the portrayal argument.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 15, 2017)

Santoryu said:


> Is it not true within the brackets of portrayal alone Sakura is superior  to Tsunade? However, a sharp disdain for Sakura's character coupled with a feats disparity compel posters to balance out the portrayal argument.



Tsunade's experience>Sakura's

Tsunade is the superior of the 2. Sakura is only Kage level because of Katsuyu, at least Tsunade has some somewhat impressive feats vs Madara.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 15, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Tsunade's experience>Sakura's
> 
> Tsunade is the superior of the 2. Sakura is only Kage level because of Katsuyu, at least Tsunade has some somewhat impressive feats vs Madara.



I acknowledge Tsunade is better. I'm just saying that resorting to portrayal alone while disregarding feats can lead to a faulty verdict. They go hand in hand. The caricature of Sakura is universal though.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 15, 2017)

Cherry said:


> Databook stated that he stronger than most of the akatsuki or something like that, and he's one of the most versatile fighters in his bracket, *why don't you think he's a mid kage*


He basically is in my book

Hes the king of low kage and he can take most mids in a tough fight

Maybe i should bump him up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Jul 15, 2017)

Tier also most likely depends on individuals tbh
I place sb like SM Naruto SM Jiraiya MS itachi as mid kage who would win without any problems against mid kage other rank like hebi sauce kakazu 

Also bad matchups do come. Sb higher in the list may lose to sb lower.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Jul 15, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hebi sasuke is ranked higher than i expected by quite a few posters
> 
> I put him as low kage...Tho to be fair he is the most powerful in my low kage


 I rank him so high for the reasons others pointed out. He was stated to be able to challenge the Akatsuki in the third databook, was portrayed stronger than Deidara in their fight, and could hold his own against MS Itachi for a while. Now of course Itachi wasn't going all-out, this however, doesn't change the fact that he still legitimately countered techniques as powerful as Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi. Between everything he has in arsenal and what he can do (Power of the White Snake, Manda, and Kirin) he's definitely worthy of being in the upper echelon of mid Kage tiers imho.


----------



## Mithos (Jul 15, 2017)

Santoryu said:


> I acknowledge Tsunade is better. I'm just saying that resorting to portrayal alone while disregarding feats can lead to a faulty verdict. They go hand in hand. The caricature of Sakura is universal though.



I don't think she was portrayed as having surpassed Tsunade by the end of the war though.

Tsunade healed Shikamaru much faster than Sakura did, and she patted Sakura on the head afterwards, which seemed to show that she was proud of Sakura's growth but still (for the time being) retained superiority.

At the end of the manga, it was also Tsunade, not Sakura, who made Naruto's and Sasuke's prosthetic hands.

I think Sakura was portrayed as having almost caught up to Tsunade - basically on the verge of eclipsing her, but not quite there yet, as she only really surpassed her in terms of striking power.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 15, 2017)

*God Tier:*
Kaguya
Harogromo
Madara
Juubito
Naruto/Sasuke
Gai/Kakashi (DMS)

*Demi God Tier:*
Hashirama
BM Minato

*Bridge to god Tier:*
Nagato

*High Kage:*
Hiruzen (Hype)
Itachi
Sakumo Hatake (Hype)
Sage Mode Kabuto
Tobirama
Killer Bee

*Mid-Kage Tier:*
Hanzo (Prime)
Jiraiya
Orochimaru/Tsunade/Gokage/Danzo (No Koto)
Hiruzen (Edo)
Akatsuki (Non Nagato-Itachi-Obito-Hidan)
Sakura

*Low Kage:*
Chiyo
Darui
Kurotsuchi
Hidan​
Some names are missing, but kind of like this. I also don't place the character with a mode in a tier and a mode in one tier. Imo it's just a waste of time and space. I doubt Kishimoto even ranks his own characters this wy. It's something i've only seen in forums and i've never understood the need for this. Just my opinion.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 15, 2017)

LostSelf said:


> *God Tier:*
> Kaguya
> Harogromo
> Madara
> ...



Sakumo isn't high kage, even based on hype.

Also, Prime hanzo would be above Pein.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 15, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Sakumo isn't high kage, even based on hype.
> 
> Also, Prime hanzo would be above Pein.



Sakumo Hatake was said to put the Sannin into shame.

A Mid-Kage wouldn't do that. And for Hanzo, i am not sure.


----------



## Mithos (Jul 15, 2017)

LostSelf said:


> Sakumo Hatake was said to put the Sannin into shame.
> 
> A Mid-Kage wouldn't do that.



I think it's hard to rank Sakumo because we have only that one statement, and it was made in relation to the Sannin before they had their ultimate techniques - that is, before Orochimaru had Edo Tensei and his White Snake powers, before Tsunade had developed Souzou Saisei/Byakugou, and likely before Jiraiya attained Sage Mode (and if not, it's debateable whether or not most people knew about Jiraiya's Sage Mode since even Pain/Nagato did not) - so I'm not even sure he would be on a different tier than the Sannin we've seen in the manga, to be honest.

I could see him being a High Kage, because I view the Sannin as High Kage. However, I wouldn't put him above Sage Mode Kabuto - that seems a bit too extreme for me, given his lack of importance/presence in the manga.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 16, 2017)

*Tier 1*
Kaguya
Hagoromo (Juubi-Jin)
Momoshiki (Kinshiki Absorbed)
Madara (Juubi-Jin)
Obito (Juubi-Jin)

*Tier 2*
Naruto (Boruto)
Sasuke (Boruto)
Ashura
Indra
Hashirama (VOTE)
Madara (VOTE)
Hamura
Tonrei (Tenseigen)

*Tier 3*
Momoshiki (Pre-Kinshiki Absorbed)
Kinshiki
Minato (W/ Yin-Kyuubi)
Naruto (Kyuubi Chakra Mastered)
Sasuke (EMS Mastered)
Obito (w/ Rinngan + 7 Bijuu)

*Tier 4*
Hanzo (Prime)
Minato
Nagato
Danzo
Kabuto
Obito (MS)

*Tier 5*
Jiraiya
Tobirama
Naruto (SM)
Sasuke (MS)
Itachi
Killer-B
Gengetsu
Mu

*Tier 6*
Orochimaru
Hiruzen [Old]
Onoki
Tsunade
Sandaime-Raikage
Gaara (End of War Arc)
Sasori

*Tier 7*
Gaara (Start of War Arc)
Kakuzu
Deidara
Ei
Sasuke [Hebi]
Gai
Kakashi (MS)
Hanzo (Rusty)

*Tier 8*
Rasa
Mei
Naruto [End of Wind Arc]
Kisame
Darui
Mifune
Kitsuchi

----------
Explanation of Tiers

Tier 1 = Characters who have the power of the chakra fruit or equivalent power sources (Juubi)

Tier 2 = Characters with 1 half of the fruit's power or equivalent. Ashura and Indra Types.

Tier 3 = Characters with powers starting to get close to 1 half the fruit's power. Having multiple Tailed Beast under ones command or power near equivalent with that; Kyuubi 50%, P-Susano'o, etc...

Tier 4 = The absolute best Naruto Era (Not Boruto Era, because power-scaling could change this) Ninja, that don't possess the god-like powers of the above Ninja

Tier 5 = Ninja that stand out as elites even in comparison to some of the most skilled Kage-Class Ninja or under specific situations can competently step to the Ninja in Tier 4. Think Itachi standing out as an elite even in comparison to Orochimaru or Nagato admitting that Jiraiya could have beaten pain under different circumstances. etc...

Tier 6 = Highly skilled or powerful Kages. Orochimaru defeating multiple Kages. Hiruzen being hailed as the strongest of the current 5 Kage. Tsunade and Onoki standing out as the best in comparison to the other Gokage. etc...

Tier 7 = Characters that represent that Middle of the road for Kage-Class Ninja. They ether have solid overall skills, but tend to lack the portrayal and accomplishments of Tier 6 individuals, for example someone like Kakuzu or Sasori. Or they tend to have overall skills that are around Tier 8 individuals, but have hax triumph-card; for example characters like Gai w/ Gates, Kakashi w/ Kamui, Sasuke w/ Kirin, etc...

Tier 8 = Characters that represent the Low-Kage or Top-Jonin individuals, depending on how you see it. Their skills are enough to warrant consideration for the Kage Class, and in times where a village is particularly weak or for political reasons could take the seat of Kage, but they would end up loosing against most other Kage Class fighters with varying difficulty. They also have ether not quite shown the triumph cards of the Tier 7 individuals or they have only shown a good triumph card, but not the overall skills other Tier 8 individuals; for example Kitsuchi has shown an excellent triumph in Mountain Sando, but his other skills are largely unproven.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Turrin (Jul 16, 2017)

Mithos said:


> I think it's hard to rank Sakumo because we have only that one statement, and it was made in relation to the Sannin before they had their ultimate techniques - that is, before Orochimaru had Edo Tensei and his White Snake powers, before Tsunade had developed Souzou Saisei/Byakugou, and likely before Jiraiya attained Sage Mode (and if not, it's debateable whether or not most people knew about Jiraiya's Sage Mode since even Pain/Nagato did not) - so I'm not even sure he would be on a different tier than the Sannin we've seen in the manga, to be honest.
> 
> I could see him being a High Kage, because I view the Sannin as High Kage. However, I wouldn't put him above Sage Mode Kabuto - that seems a bit too extreme for me, given his lack of importance/presence in the manga.


I think it largely depends on what Kishimoto meant. From the Translations I've seen it's unclear if Sakumo's fame is suppose to exceed that of an individual Sannin or exceed that of all three Sannin collectively.

I say this because the term Sannin has been used interchanably in the Manga and Data-books to refer to a single Sannin and refer to the team as a whole.

As far as Sakumo's strength goes, I think we need to consider what Sannin fame means, on an individual and team level.

Kisame gives us a pretty good sense of an individual Sannin's original fame. He says even the fame of a 7MS and Elite Uchiha can't compare to the fame of an individual Sannin. Both Elite-Uchiha and 7MS are titles reserved for highly skilled Jonin, so if an individual Sannin was more famous then them, we know that back when the Sannin got their fame, they were at least individually stronger then even highly skilled Jonin and were at least bordering on Low-Kage individually. Collectively the Sannin would then be x3 Top-Jonin or Low-Kage fighters, and due to their team-work it was said that their abilities increased three fold; so even hypberbola aside we must assume that it's probably taking an elite or highly powerful Kage class fighter to defeat the Sannin 1v3, even back then.

So if Sakumo's hype refers to him being much better than an individual Sannin I'd say that places him at atleast around Mid-Kage. If Sakumo's hype refers to him being much better than all 3 Sannin combined, that probably places him among the absolute Elite Kage Class or possibly even the strongest Ninja of the Naruto Era, Sans those starting to have god-like abilities. By the Tier list I post previously in this thread it would go something like this

Sakumo >>> 1 Sannin = Top of Tier 8 to Tier 7
Sakumo >>> 3 Sannin = Tier 5 to Tier 4

Sakumo's placement on Tier 5 to Tier 4, if he could trounce the Sannin 1v3, is also supported by Jiraiya's belief that no one could defeat Hanzo (at least in the current era, if not all time), based on Hanzo trouncing the Sannin back in the day.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 16, 2017)

Turrin said:


> *Tier 1*
> Kaguya
> Hagoromo (Juubi-Jin)
> Momoshiki (Kinshiki Absorbed)
> ...



Wouldn't Naruto/Sasuke have become much stronger than Madara/Hashirama VOTE by Boruto as they have had 10 + yrs to master their powers I mean even in the last wouldn't their feats and abilities outweigh them , also Momo even w/o abosbring Kinshiki just having Rinnegan be above them as well ?


----------



## Turrin (Jul 16, 2017)

Eliyua23 said:


> Wouldn't Naruto/Sasuke have become much stronger than Madara/Hashirama VOTE by Boruto as they have had 10 + yrs to master their powers I mean even in the last wouldn't their feats and abilities outweigh them , also Momo even w/o abosbring Kinshiki just having Rinnegan be above them as well ?


Honestly the manga seems to have shipped the reverse, that w/o steady competition Sasuke and Naruto got rusty, which is why they had such trouble with Shin during Gaiden. And in general the Naruto manga seems to ascribe heavily to the Iron sharpens Iron principal, where steady competition is what pushes shinobi to increase their skills. So while I'm sure Sasuke and Naruto got more skilled and experienced over time from gaining knowledge and learning some new Jutsu, I don't think there is anything indicating they grew by a huge margin; or at least they haven't shown it yet. So I think probably at the end of Shippuden they may have been middle of the pack of that Tier, while as Adults they are at the absolute top, maybe even better than their predecessors in Ashura and Indra by then, I still don't see anything that places them as a whole Tier better. And they shouldn't be as strong as characters that have power sources equal to the entire chakra fruit, ether as they are only halves and together make the whole, which is where I think Boruto has the chance to surpass Naruto, in that he may have both halves combined into a single whole (w/ his Dojutsu and Sasuke training, combined with his Uzamaki/Naruto lineage). 

As far as Momoshiki goes, it didn't seem like he was stronger than Naruto or Sasuke prior to absorbing Kinishiki, it was only once he combined with Kinshiki that he gained power enough to contest Sasuke + Naruto combined, and only at that point was he around the same Tier as Kaguya, Hagoromo, etc.. in my mind, I.E. the characters with Chakra Fruit level powers.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Jul 16, 2017)

Turrin said:


> *Tier 1*
> Kaguya
> Hagoromo (Juubi-Jin)
> Momoshiki (Kinshiki Absorbed)
> ...


Does your rank for Orochimaru include Edo Tensei? 

Easily the best tier list so far BTW


----------



## hbcaptain (Jul 18, 2017)

*Tier List*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Tier 0*
Kaguya Otstsuki

*Tier 0.5*
Cyclop JJ Madara

*Tier 1*
Post Fusion Momoshiki
JJ Madara (Double Rinnegan)

*Tier 2*
JJ Madara (One Rinnegan)
RSM Naruto (War)/Rinnegan Sasuke (War, w Bijuu)
Adult Naruto/Adult Sasuke
Momoshiki/Kinshiki
The Last Naruto
Toneri

*Tier 3*
Rinnegan Sasuke (War, w/o Bijuu)
JJ Obito

*Tier 4*
Senju Hashirama/VoTE Madara (w Kurama)

*Tier 5*
Edo Madara
BM Minato

*Tier 6*
Rinnegan Obito (w Jins)
BSM Naruto/EMS Sasuke (post-Juubito)
Rinnegan Obito (w/o Jins)
BM Naruto
Nagato

*Tier 7*
DSM Kabuto
MS Obito
Minato/Prime Hanzo
Pain/Prime Hiruzen
Tobirama
Itachi
KCM Naruto/EMS Sasuke (Kabuto fight)
Orochimaru (w unprecise P1 Hokage ET with P2 powerscale)
Killer Bee (only because of BM)/SM Naruto (Kurama fight)
Konan (w prep)

*Tier 8*
SM Naruto (Pain Arc)/MS Sasuke (Kage summit)/Onoki (post-stone will)/Danzo (w/o Shisui's eye)
Jiraya/Orochimaru (w/o ET)/Tsunade
Muu
Gengetsu
Sandaime Raikage
Old Hiruzen/Rusty Hanzo
Onoki (pre-stone will)/Y.Raikage
Sasori
Sandaime Kazekage
War Sakura
Yagura

*Tier 9*
War Gaara
War Kakashi/War Gai/Mifune
Hebi Sasuke
Deidara
Kisame/Kakuzu
Mei Terumi/Immortal Arc Naruto/BoS Sasuke
Rasa/Chiyo/BoS Kakashi
Healthy Kimimaro
Nii Yugito
Konan (without prep)
Hidan/Hozuki Mangetsu
Han/Kitsuchi/War Darui/P1 Kakashi/P1 Kabuto
Hiashi
Zabuza/War Choji/War Chojuro/War Lee/War Neji/SRA Gaara/Sick Kimimaro
Asuma/Yamato/Shikaku/Dan/Dodai/War Tenten (w Banana Fan)

*Tier 10*
Suigetsu/Juugo/War Temari/War Kankuro/Shizune/War Choji
Cee/Ao/Choza
War Shikamaru

*Tier 11*
Anko
War Sai
War Omoi/Genma/Raido/War Shino
BoS Naruto
BoS Sakura
War Kiba

*Tier 12*
SRA Naruto/SRA Sasuke
Sakon&Ukon
Tayuya
Kidomaru
SRA Temari/SRA Kankuro
War Hinata/SRA Neji
War Ino/SRA Shikamaru
SRA Kiba
Jiroubou
SRA Choji (w pills)

*Tier 13*
CE Gaara/CE Sasuke/CE Lee/CE Neji/CE Naruto

*Tier 14 *
CE Kankuro/CE Temari/CE lee (w weights)
CE Shikamaru

*Tier 15*
CE Shino/Dosu Kinuta/Post War Arc Sasuke

*Tier 17*
Post Wave Arc Naruto
CE Kiba
BoN Sasuke/BoN Naruto
CE Hinata
Zaku Abumi
Kin Tsuchi

*Tier 18 *
CE Sakura/CE Ino



*
_____________________

Ranking Criterias *
The tier list is based on overall battle abilities, mainly but not only one on one fights, the ability of support, defense, how can a specific charcacter deal with mulitple ennemies/armies (Jinton, CST, CT, etc), how can he defend a village against a strong ennemy, Large scale destructive Jutsu (S/T barrier, Byakugou&Katsuyu healing abilities,etc). All these characteristics are taken into account

*What's the meaning of a tier*
A character belonging to the tier just above means he can perform equally or better than two fighters belonging to the concerned tier. 
That's in general, however we can see some exceptions for example when a tier includes a lot of characters then surely the strongest ninjas of this tier's overall abilities are close to the weakest ones of the tier just above.

*Explanation of the tier list*

_Tiers 0 to 3_ Even tho Rikudou characters are very few, the difference in overall strengh between Kaguya and others is really huge, to the point it took mutiple god realm characters such as Naruto&Sasuke&ObiKakashi(+Sakura), in order to beat her. Not to mention the Team was highly pressured all over the fight and they just barely won. Hagromo also felt they only won through a lot of struggle thanks to an insane cooperative work.
In other words, Kaguya was easily two tiers above pre-VoTE Narut&Sasuke.
As for Madara, he could handle both Naruto and Sasuke at the same time once he got the double Rinnegan, that's why he is in tier 1 and Rinnegan Sasuke (w/o Bijuu) in tier 2. Yet after this, Naruto learned how to use additionnal Senjutsu (power equal to 9 Bijuus fusion) and Sasuke took control over the rest of the Bijuu which allowed him to reach Hagormo's power for a limited amount of time (since his stamina won't allow him to maintain such a thing for a prolonged period).
I also feel like cyclop Madara can use Kaguya's S/T ninjutsu since he got the infamous Sharinnegan that's why I rated him alone in the 0.5 tier.
Of couse, Adult Naruto&Sasuke'case also needs an explanation. In Naruto's case I think he definitly lost Rikudou Senjutsu and Hagormo's Yang Chakra since he can no more fly, use GudoDama or other Bijuu's powers (Bijuu Rasengan Shurkien), in other hands he gained the other half of Kurama and a far better mastery over his Senjutsu and Jinchuriki power. 
In Sasuke's case, he gained better mastery of his overall abilites which allwed him to rise an entier tier, reaching a power that's equal to adult Naruto acoording to Boruto's guidbook.

_Tier 4_ If Hashirama could solo the Juubi alone, then he won't need other Hokage to erect a super durable barrier and SA help in order to fight him. In other hands, brainless Juubito is not only portrayed notably above him but he is even far stronger than the Juubi himself according to Hachibi and he got even stronger when he gained consciousness and got used to his newpowers. That's why I think there is easily one tier of a gap between Juubito and Hashirama/VoTE Madara.

_Tier 5_ I feel like there should be at least one tier of difference between BM Minato and BM Naruto since Base Minato >> base Naruto and BM is merely their own projection as a Kyubi's Perfect Jinchuriki.
Also I do think normal Senjutsu is a barely PU for BM Naruto since his power is far lower than KCM2 charka and merely raise his perception abilities.

_Tier 6_ Nothing to say appart form Jinchuriki's support for Obito. the latter needs a lot of concentration in order to control all of them yet they were defeated by BM Naruto and right after, he showed a battle prowess strong enough to hold himself against BM Naruto&Bee&Kakashi&Gai at the same time for a prolonged time all just relying on his own powers.
Which means the Jins aren't so much as an additionnal power.

_Tier 7_ This tier includes both above Kage and High Kage level fighters.
Naruto said Nagato's power is out of this world compared to Pain which means Nagato >> Pain and they don't belong to the same tier.
DSM Kabuto was scared by Obito because of Rinnegan (which means he is pretty confident against MS Obito) and was slightly pissed after Nagato's defeat which means he is on the tier right below.

_Tier 8_ Old Hiruzen's abilities was retconned in the war arc, ET doesn't give additionnal chakra nor power so he can easily use clones and large scale elemental Jutsu all by himself according to P2 standards.

_Tier 9_ This tier includes both Low Kage level and below-Kage/High Jonin fighters.
P1 Kabuto already admitted his inferiority towards healthy Kimimaro as the strongest servant under Orochimaru's commands which means the latter is necessary above him with a good margin.
And Gaara got a serious PU compared to his CE version, not only his fumdumuntal skills got stronger but he even learned how to grind sand and the most durable minerals undergroun which allowed to use large both scale sand techniques and extremely sturden sand shileds far stonger than the ones he made before. Otherwise sick Kimimaro won't be forced to use more than a parital CS1 mode.

_Tier 10_ Composed of High Jonin level fighters. Also, I feel like Shizune is underrated whilst she is a really strong Kunoichi. as a Jonin, Tsunade's right hand, surely she is not below other Kage bodyguards.
Shikamaru managed once to beat Hidan which is a really impressive feat, even tho he had both knowledge and preparation.
Tenten showed she can solo Kakuzu's masks one after another thanks to banana fan.

_Tier 11_ Strong characters, maybe most of them are still Chunin, but their fightng prowess surpass most of Jonin.

_Tier 12_ Kabuto once said Sakon is the strongest of sound 4, yet the same Sakon was pressured by Garouga Kiba&Akamaru and forced into CS2 strongest abilities in order to win, the same Kiba got a stronger Jutsu than Garouga (Oi Gatenga or something like that) in the war Arc in addition to a notable increase in terms of fundamental skills which means they're not the same tier.
Sakon also stated than post-CE 2T Sasuke with CS2 would be as strong as them which means the latter become stronger than them once he achieved 3T Sharingan (yet he is still in the same tier).
Moreover just like Gaara, both Kankuro and Temari became far stronger than their CE versions. Big bro managed to control one more puppet + a more advanced puppet Jutsu (machine one shot) and Big sis' mastered two tronger Futon Jutsu, Dai Kamaitachi which is B rank and  deadly Jutsu, plus KiriKiri no Mai, a formidable technique strong enough to shave an entier forest in 360° radius, bot of them managed to beat two of weakened sound 4 Shinobi and Databook stated that the 3 sand Shinob are all extraordinary allies.
Of course, Neji was portayed being below sound 4, he was highly pressured all over the fight and only won because of luck.

_Tier 13_ The point of comparison is Sasuke, the latter needs CS2 in order to reach sound 4 level, yet he showed a battle prowess easily on par with CE Lee, Neji and Gaara (w/o Shukaku). Which means all of the Ex-Genin had a rapid growth since CE.

_Tier 14 _Temari was scared of Sasuke when he was fighting the partially transformed Gaara in the forest and called him a monster.
Naruto mastered a little bit of Kurama's power thanks to Jiraya's training.
I think Kankuro and Temari are stronger than Wave Arc Sasuke at this point of the manga. The latter and Dosu both of them loses to Lee (w wieght) in one on one battle.
Tenten added that Dosu + his 2 teammates would be beaten with ease if not for Sakura's protection during te porcess which means both Dosu and Wave Arc Sasuke are one tier below him.

_Tier 15 _Nothing to say

_Tier 16_ Sasuke with 2T prowess against Haku was far better than Naruto w KB which means an entire tier separates the two of them.

_Tier 17_ Zabuza said Naruto&Sasuke&Sakura's abilities as a team are below Meizu&Gozu which means they were bellow the weakest Chunin in the verse. But after Kakashi's training Sasuke transformed into Haku's rival whihc means all 3 of them had a rapid growth since then.

_Tier 18_ Kishi said that P1 Sakura was even weaker physically than other girls of the same age.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## goombanthime (Jul 15, 2018)

*GOD TIER:*
Juubi Jinchuriki SOSP (could fight prime Kaguya in base, add the juubi on top of that and you have the strongest in the verse)
Prime Kaguya
Homura (comparable to base Hagaromo who could give Naruto and Sasuke enough power to contend with Kaguya)

*THREE QUARTER GOD TIER:*
Fuse Momoshiki (could fight adult Naruto and Sasuke at the same time)
Three eye Madara (fought SPSM Naruto and rinnegan Sasuke and had the upper hand tough not nearly to the extent some would have you believe)
Adult Sasuke
Adult Naruto

*JESUS TIER:*
Double rinnegan Madara
Jesus Naruto
Jesus Sasuke
God tree Madara

*QUARTER GOD TIER:*
Juubidara
Juubito
Toneri
DMS Kakashi
8th gate Guy
Kinshiki

*LEGENDARY TIER:*
SM Hashirama
Edo Madara (rinnegan + wood style)
SM BM Naruto
Senjustu Susano Sasuke
1rd form Juubi

*HIGH BIJUU TIER:*
EMS Madara
Hashirama
BM Naruto
BM Minato

*BIJUU TIER:*
Obito (with jin)
Killer B (Tobirama got killed by Gin/Kin with a vague shard of Kuybi chakra, Guy considered using the 8th gate to deflect bijuu bomb, The Gokage were scared shitless by Madara mountain busting feat with is comparable to the bijuu bomb)
A3
Nagato
edo Itachi

*HIGH KAGE TIER:*
Rinnegan obito
DSM Kabuto
EMS Sasuke
KCM Minato
7th gate Guy
War arc Kakashi
KCM Naruto
Kisame
Kin/Gin
Tobirama
Muu/Gengestu
Ooniki

*MID KAGE TIER:*
Adult Gaara
SM Naruto
SP of pain
SM Jiraya
100th healing Sakura
 100th healing Tsunade
A4
Base Minato
Old Hiruzen
Mei
6th gate Guy
Orochimaru
Jiraya
Tsunade

*LOW KAGE TIER:*
Hebi Sasuke
Sasori
Daidara
3rd Kazekage
Rasa
Kakasu
RS Naruto
Shippuden Kakashi
Konan (w/o prep)
Darui
Kitsuchi
Mifume
Chyo
Shippuden Lee

*HIGH JONIN TIER:*
Hidan
Kimimaro
SRA Gaara
Part 1 Kakashi
Yamato
Pre-Oro Kabuto
Zabuza
Suigestu
Jugo
Asuma
War Chojuro

*MID JONIN TIER:*
Shipudden Neji
War Kiba
Shipudden Tamari
Shipudden Kankuro
Sai
Baki
Kurenai

*LOW JONIN TIER:*
Shizune
Hayate
tooth pick guy
Kid Kakashi
CM2 Sasuke
KN1 Naruto
CE Gaara
5th gate Rock Lee
CM2 Sound four

*HIGH CHUNIN TIER:*
BoS Sakura
Those two guys
KN0 Naruto
CM1 Sasuke
CM1 Sound four
Haku

*MID CHUNIN TIER:*
CE Sasuke (post Kakashi training)
CE Rock Lee (w/o gate)
CE Neji
CE Shikamaru
Sound Four (w/o curse mark)
SFT Naruto

*LOW CHUNIN TIER:*
BoS Sasuke (his fireball was stated to be stronger than what a gennin could do)
CE Tamari
CE Shino
CE Kankuro

*HIGH GENIN TIER:*
CE Choji
CE Hinata
CE Kiba
CE Naruto
CH Tenten

*GENIN TIER:*
CE Sakura
CE Ino​


----------

